# Got my Tracker Back!! How long for Refund?



## newbie2009 (7 Jun 2013)

Hi all,
I recently went to the Ombudsman with a complaint about re-instating a tracker, and, long story short, the Ombudsman upheld my complaint. That was in Feb 2013. 

The Ombudsman instructed the bank to offer me a tracker (which is higher that average, but I accepted), to give me a contribution towards legal fees, and to the refund the difference from March 2012.

To date I have had no refund. I have contacted the bank so many times Ive lost count. 

Im just wondering if there is anyone else in this situation? How long should I usually wait for my refund? 

Any advice is gratefully accepted!!

Thank you


----------



## twofor1 (7 Jun 2013)

newbie2009 said:


> To date I have had no refund. I have contacted the bank so many times Ive lost count.


 
I think it’s the Ombudsman you need to be contacting.

I took a case to the Financial Ombudsman, it went to a full hearing and the Ombudsman issued his Finding in my favour.

Over four weeks later, the Ombudsman’s direction had not been implemented by the bank.

I notified the Ombudsman who immediately wrote to the bank, (copying this letter to me) stating he was disappointed to be advised that his Finding had not yet been implemented, and he would be grateful to hear by return with an explanation of the delay in that regard.

Two days later refunds were in my account and the new lower rate was being applied.

The bank apologised explaining to the Ombudsman the delay was due to unplanned leave within their office .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jun 2013)

Agree with twofor1. I have heard of a delay before and the Ombudsman was very annoyed.  They are allowed 21 days to appeal, but if they don't appeal, they should pay you immediately.

Would you mind doing a case study so that others can learn from your experience? 

See this example 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=178629

Brendan


----------



## newbie2009 (7 Jun 2013)

I can do!
I will write to the Ombudsman this evening. It has been such a long drawn out process...


----------



## Gerry Canning (5 Jul 2013)

newbie2009 said:


> I can do!
> I will write to the Ombudsman this evening. It has been such a long drawn out process...


......................................................................................

Any word from Ombudsman ?


----------

